# Yonger & Bresson ? Chenonceau



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*




























Bonjour à tous,

Je vous présente ma sixième









la *Chenonceau*

Quelques données :



> Yonger & Bresson - Chenonceau - YBH 8342-01 M
> 
> Montre équipée du nouveau mouvement maison
> Mouvement AMBRE MPB1010
> ...


Le déballage (la montre vient d'une vente privée : l'emballage est sommaire : une simple boîte métallique, un petit livret, les plastiques de protection d'usage et c'est tout) :











Et voici la belle


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*

Super post! Merci pour toute ces superbes photos, ça donne le goût d'avoir une Yonger & Bresson au poignet!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*



DMCBanshee said:


> Super post! Merci pour toute ces superbes photos, ça donne le goût d'avoir une Yonger & Bresson au poignet!


Merci DMC 

Je suis un aficionado de la marque, et cette _Chenonceau_ me conforte un peu plus dans la sympathie que j'éprouvais déjà pour elle.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*

Magnifique Reno! I'd be totally jealous if I didn't have my Yonger and Bresson sitting under the tree. ha ha. Great looking piece...very classic look and repping France is a big bonus. Love it.

Shawn


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*



spm17 said:


> Magnifique Reno! I'd be totally jealous if I didn't have my Yonger and Bresson sitting under the tree. ha ha. Great looking piece...very classic look and repping France is a big bonus. Love it.
> 
> Shawn


Thanks a lot Shawn ;-)

Can't wait to read your review about the _*X trem*_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau*

Picture gallery : Yonger & Bresson • Chenonceau


----------

